
NJ Rules JavaScript Crypto Mining Illegal (2015) - ada1981
http://www.njconsumeraffairs.gov/News/Pages/05262015.aspx
======
quuquuquu
But all those ads and videos and photos and frameworks that peg my CPU and
bandwidth are totally fine.

Thanks NJ for keeping me safe!

~~~
ada1981
Yeah this is just strange. If I send data back to my server from javascript,
is that using the CPU without permission?

